
At a Success Academy Charter School, Singling Out Pupils Who Have ‘Got to Go’ - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/30/nyregion/at-a-success-academy-charter-school-singling-out-pupils-who-have-got-to-go.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
steven2012
Not sure exactly what the problem is. If there is a minimum standard of
behavior, and the student doesn't adhere to it, why exactly is it a problem if
they are suspended, etc? Is the role of the school to educate the student or
to parent them?

~~~
WalterSear
Children are children. The rules that were discussed in the article
demonstrate an adversarial environment of dominance and control.

I'd act out, you'ld act out.

~~~
thescribe
This is not a hypothetical for me. I went to a private school that sounds like
it had approximately the same rules. I received detention at a rate of about
one every six grades. I was hardly the only one. I think we had one punch
thrown in the whole time I was in school. Children should, and can, work with
good structured education.

------
mixmastamyk
It seems this piece believes this is outrageous, however I'll argue the
opposite, that the school should simply be more forthright about its goals.

There are many parents who do not discipline their children to any meaningful
degree, and then expect the rest of society to shoulder the costs. I see no
reason not to transfer them to a "remedial academy" for improvement, to lessen
the burden on serious students.

